# nVidia stellt die GeForce Titan X vor



## S754 (4. März 2015)

*nVidia stellt die GeForce Titan X vor*

nVidias CEO Jen-Hsun Huang stellte vor kurzem die GeForce Titan X auf der GDC 15 (Game Developers Conference) vor und überraschte damit sehr viele Zuschauer.
Die Titan X basiert auf einer GM200 GPU, welche über 8 Milliaren Transistoren besitzt; desweiteren hat die Grafikkarte 12 GB Videospeicher.

Mehr Informationen wollte Herr Huang nicht preisgeben, allerdings wurde versprochen, dass die genaueren Details sehr bald veröffentlicht werden. Es wird vermutet,
dass die Details zur hauseigenen nVidia-Messe in knapp 2 Wochen preisgegeben werden. 

Im Anhang ein paar Bilder zur Grafikkarte. 
Auf Bildern ist zu sehen, dass immer noch eine SLI-Brücke benötigt wird für eine Multi-GPU Konfiguration und dass der altbekannte Titan Kühler verwendet wird.
Die GPU dürfte somit nicht schwer zu kühlen sein. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, hat die Grafikkarte einen 6-pol und einen 8-pol Anschluss und dürfte somit nicht mehr als 300W TDP haben.

Offizielle Statusmeldung von nVidias Twitterprofile:
https://twitter.com/NVIDIAGeForce/status/573182687458013186/photo/1
https://twitter.com/nvidia/status/573194971601244162/photo/1

Offizieller Blogeintrag von nVidia:
New NVIDIA TITAN X GPU Powers Virtual Experience "Thief in the Shadows" at GDC | The Official NVIDIA Blog


Quelle: GDC 15: NVIDIA Shows TITAN X at Epic Games Keynote | PC Perspective
Änderungen vorbehalten.​


----------



## bans3i (4. März 2015)

Zum Glück, ich dachte schon das Shield-Dingsbums ist alles. Da ist der Tag ja gleich gerettet. Jetzt bitte noch AMDs Fiji und ich bin wieder beruhigt


----------



## GottesMissionar (4. März 2015)

Sieht top aus.  wird wenn der Preis einigermaßen passt mal vorgemerkt.


----------



## M4xw0lf (4. März 2015)

GottesMissionar schrieb:


> wenn der Preis einigermaßen passt mal vorgemerkt.


Muahahahahaaaaa


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (4. März 2015)

Grad gegrinst als das über meinen Tiwtter Feed reinkam. ^^

Wird gekauft, Preis egal.


----------



## GottesMissionar (4. März 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Muahahahahaaaaa



Was denn?


----------



## S754 (4. März 2015)

Jaja, der Preis..... 

Ich glaub mehr muss ich dazu nicht sagen


----------



## Ebrithil (4. März 2015)

Der Preis soll bei ner Titan stimmen? Ich rechne nicht mit unter 1000€, eher Richtung 1.200


----------



## ramme223 (4. März 2015)

1000,- € +


----------



## M4xw0lf (4. März 2015)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Wird gekauft, Preis egal.


Jen-Hsun Huang gefällt das.


----------



## Robonator (4. März 2015)

Mit 10% Mehrleistung als die 980 und am Ende überboten von einer möglichen 980Ti?


----------



## Ebrithil (4. März 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Mit 10% Mehrleistung als die 980 und am Ende überboten von einer möglichen 980Ti?


Naja wenn die Titan X ~3000 Shader hat wie spekuliert sind das Rechnerisch schon fast 50% mehr als bei der 980
(man korrigiere mich wenn ich mich irre)


----------



## FrozenPie (4. März 2015)

Ebrithil schrieb:


> Naja wenn die Titan X ~3000 Shader hat wie spekuliert sind das Rechnerisch schon fast 50% mehr als bei der 980
> (man korrigiere mich wenn ich mich irre)



Nein stimmt schon  Die GTX 980 hat 16 MMX (2048 Shader) und wenn die Titan X 24 MMX (3072 Shader) hat, sind das exakt 50% mehr. Allerdings wird die Skalierung nicht ganz bei 50% Mehrleistung liegen. Wahrscheinlich eher so bei 40-45%. Mit ein paar besseren/optimierten Treibern vielleicht >45% 
Oder sie beschneiden die Titan schon wieder und es kommen nur 22/23 MMX bei rum und erst die GTX 980 Ti kriegt volle 24 MMX so wie bei Kepler und darauf folgt dann die Titan X Black 
Der Preis wird natürlich trotzdem bei unbeschreiblich günstigen +-1000€ liegen


----------



## Bunny_Joe (4. März 2015)

Kommt bestimmt eh nächste Generation als Nachfolger der 980 mit 6GB VRAM für die Hälfte des Preises.


----------



## M4xw0lf (4. März 2015)

Ebrithil schrieb:


> Naja wenn die Titan X ~3000 Shader hat wie spekuliert sind das Rechnerisch schon fast 50% mehr als bei der 980
> (man korrigiere mich wenn ich mich irre)


3072 SPs und damit genau 50% mehr Rechenwerke. Damit daraus auch 50% Mehrleistung werden, muss der Takt aber auch mindestens gleich hoch sein wie bei der GTX 980.


----------



## bans3i (4. März 2015)

Ebrithil schrieb:


> Der Preis soll bei ner Titan stimmen? Ich rechne nicht mit unter 1000€, eher Richtung 1.200



Dafür hat man dann auch wieder eine GPU für zwei Jahre, bis der große Pascal Chip kommt. Ja früher gabs das alles um 500€, aber früher war ja auch alles besser. 



Robonator schrieb:


> Mit 10% Mehrleistung als die 980 und am Ende überboten von einer möglichen 980Ti?



40-50% im Schnitt, sonst können sie das Ding gleich behalten. Ein GK110 war auch nicht nur 10% schneller als ein GK104. GM200 hat außerdem den Vorteil, keinen Die-Space für DP Units verschwenden zu müssen.


----------



## S754 (4. März 2015)

Ich finde 8 Milliarden Transistoren ein Wahnsinn, wie groß wird wohl die GPU sein?

Die CPU in meiner Programmiermaschine hat gerade mal 1,2 Millionen Transistoren


----------



## FrozenPie (4. März 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Ich finde 8 Milliarden Transistoren ein Wahnsinn, wie groß wird wohl die GPU sein?
> 
> Die CPU in meiner Programmiermaschine hat gerade mal 1,2 Millionen Transistoren



Der GK200 hatte mit 7.1 Mrd. 561 mm² also wird dieser Chip ja vielleicht 600 mm² groß oder er bleibt vielleicht noch darunter weil Maxwell enger gepackt wird als Kepler


----------



## NuVirus (4. März 2015)

In dem Fall könnte Nvidia wohl problemos ne kleinere Karte mit weniger Speicher rausbringen und braucht nicht wie bei der 970 pfuschen da es wohl eh mindestens 8GB wären bzw. 4GB falls mehr als halbiert wird bei der 980Ti oä.

Mal schauen wie die Preise so sind wenn die neuen AMD Karten kommen.


----------



## bans3i (4. März 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Der GK200 hatte mit 7.1 Mrd. 561 mm² also wird dieser Chip ja vielleicht 600 mm² groß oder er bleibt vielleicht noch darunter weil Maxwell enger gepackt wird als Kepler



Laut diversen Leuten soll er ähnlich groß bleiben, da die Packdichte erhöht wurde.



NuVirus schrieb:


> In dem Fall könnte Nvidia wohl problemos ne kleinere Karte mit weniger Speicher rausbringen und braucht nicht wie bei der 970 pfuschen da es wohl eh mindestens 8GB wären bzw. 4GB falls mehr als halbiert wird bei der 980Ti oä.
> 
> Mal schauen wie die Preise so sind wenn die neuen AMD Karten kommen.



Die Preise werden sie hoch halten. Also GM204 um 500€, GM200 Salvage um 600-700€ und den vollen GM200 mit 12GB um 1000€ oder sogar mehr. AMD wird da nicht viel ausrichten können, dass sah man schon bei der Titan Z, die auch viel teurer war als die 295x2 obwohl sogar langsamer.


----------



## Ebrithil (4. März 2015)

Hat schonmal jemand drüber nachgedacht das es sich um eine Dual GPU Karte handeln könnte?


----------



## FrozenPie (4. März 2015)

Ebrithil schrieb:


> Hat schonmal jemand drüber nachgedacht das es sich um eine Dual GPU Karte handeln könnte?



Direct-Exhaust-Kühler bei einer Dual-GPU Karte? Mit 300 MHz pro GPU oder wie willste das Kühlen?!


----------



## S754 (4. März 2015)

Ebrithil schrieb:


> Hat schonmal jemand drüber nachgedacht das es sich um eine Dual GPU Karte handeln könnte?



Ja genaaaauu. Schau dir mal die Bilder bei der PCGH News dazu an.


----------



## Ebrithil (4. März 2015)

Ja okay hatte die Bilder nicht gesehen


----------



## Superwip (4. März 2015)

Mal sehen ob AMD das mit der R9 390x mithalten oder gar überbieten kann.

Wäre aber etwas peinlich wenn nVidia es wirklich schafft mit einer 28nm GPU schneller zu sein als AMD mit einer 20nm GPU + HMC...


----------



## M4xw0lf (4. März 2015)

Superwip schrieb:


> Mal sehen ob AMD das mit der R9 390x mithalten oder gar überbieten kann.
> 
> Wäre aber etwas peinlich wenn nVidia es wirklich schafft mit einer 28nm GPU schneller zu sein als AMD mit einer 20nm GPU + HMC...



Es gibt keine 20nm-GPU.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (4. März 2015)

Es wurde zeit. Das schwarze Design hat was. Andererseits ist der Kühler gewiss viel zu schwach für ambitioniertes Overclocking. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Amon (5. März 2015)

Mal abwarten was von AMD jetzt kommt.


----------



## blackout24 (5. März 2015)

Das Ding presst sicher ganz gut ein paar Pixel raus. Bräuchte ich nur die Zeit um überhaupt viel Spielen zu können dann könnte ich auch mal unvernünftig sein und über 500 € für eine Grafikkarte ausgeben.


----------



## Robonator (5. März 2015)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Es wurde zeit. Das schwarze Design hat was. Andererseits ist der Kühler gewiss viel zu schwach für ambitioniertes Overclocking.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


Der Kühler kann noch so schlimm sein, ich erwarte von euch trotzdem OC Benches!  Zur Not wird halt improvisiert!


----------



## Amon (5. März 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Der Kühler kann noch so schlimm sein, ich erwarte von euch trotzdem OC Benches! [emoji317] Zur Not wird halt improvisiert!


Wenn der Raff das Teil in die Finger bekommt wird der schon dafür sorgen dass die Taktgrenze ausgelotet wird.


----------



## Robonator (5. März 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Wenn der Raff das Teil in die Finger bekommt wird der schon dafür sorgen dass die Taktgrenze ausgelotet wird.


Sekunde mal, warum ist in deinem Zitat mein  Smiley ein Geist?


----------



## Amon (5. März 2015)

Der ist jetzt auch wieder ein Geist, keine Ahnung wie der sonst aussieht.  Liegt wohl an Tapatalk.


----------



## bans3i (5. März 2015)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Es wurde zeit. Das schwarze Design hat was. Andererseits ist der Kühler gewiss viel zu schwach für ambitioniertes Overclocking.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Auf das Ding muss sowieso ein Wasserkühler drauf, Gruß an Thorsten


----------



## dbilas (5. März 2015)

Abwarten, später stellt sich bestimmt wieder heraus das dies eine Holzatrappe war 

Ich glaube den CEO kein Wort mehr, daher warte ich bis diverse Tester die genaueren Daten veröffentlichen


----------



## bofferbrauer (5. März 2015)

Ebrithil schrieb:


> Der Preis soll bei ner Titan stimmen? Ich rechne nicht mit unter 1000€, eher Richtung 1.200



Also 100€ pro GiB RAM. Sprich ein Preis zwischen 800 und 1200€


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (5. März 2015)

Es verhält sich, mMn, wie mit mit einem Porsche 911 zu einem VW Golf: Eigentlich reicht letzterer für alles aus, aber man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts, also wird es der 911. Natürlich müssen Brieftaschenstand und überhaupt der Wille dazu vorhanden sein, denn rationale Logik kann man dabei vergessen, aber wer will schon immer sein ganzes Leben lang ausschließlich rational und vernünftig sein?

Ich jedenfalls nicht. Genussmensch FTW!


----------



## Schinken (5. März 2015)

Der Vergleich hinkt, der Porsche ist in 20 Jahren immernoch schnell, kompatibel mit den Strassen, und erbringt schlicht dieselbe Leistung (bei Wartung).


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (5. März 2015)

Gut, ist natürlich (auch) ein stichhaltiges Argument, mir fiel halt kein gescheiterer Vergleich ein, ist auch eher augenzwinkernd gemeint gewesen!


----------



## dbilas (5. März 2015)

bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Also 100€ pro GiB RAM. Sprich ein Preis zwischen 800 und 1200€


Der war gut 
ist aber bestimmt nur eine 8GB Karte und die restlichen 4GB sind dann erneut "beschnitten" und wird als Feature verkauft 
Ich weiß, ziemlich Sarkastisch von mir aber nach allem was Jen-Hsun Huang schon vom Stapel gelassen hat, Treue ich ihm keinen Meter weit.


----------



## iGameKudan (5. März 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Direct-Exhaust-Kühler bei einer Dual-GPU Karte? Mit 300 MHz pro GPU oder wie willste das Kühlen?!



War die HD5970 nicht ne DHE-Karte? 

Sicher eine interessante Karte, jedoch kostet die dann wieder ihre 1000-1200€... Dafür würde ich mir eher ein schnelleres Notebook mit 970M kaufen, welches ich überall hin mitnehmen kann. 

Ist halt ne Karte für Enthusiasten.


----------



## Joker_54 (5. März 2015)

dbilas schrieb:


> Der war gut
> ist aber bestimmt nur eine 8GB Karte und die restlichen 4GB sind dann erneut "beschnitten" und wird als Feature verkauft
> Ich weiß, ziemlich Sarkastisch von mir aber nach allem was Jen-Hsun Huang schon vom Stapel gelassen hat, Treue ich ihm keinen Meter weit.



Was? So viel?
Du bekommst 3.5GB GDDR5 Ram, der Rest läuft über 1 ROP, wobei die Restlichen dann als DLC verkauft werden


----------



## S754 (5. März 2015)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> War die HD5970 nicht ne DHE-Karte?


Doch, aber der Kühler war eine Zumutung. Heute ist sowas nicht mehr machbar, da kommt nichts gutes dabei heraus. Zudem ist eine DHE-DualGPU Karte sehr lang.


----------



## Alex555 (5. März 2015)

Mal schauen, ob das auch wirklich 12GB sind. Oder ob nicht nur 11+1 oder dgl. verbaut werden. 
Gerade bei dem Unternehmen sollte man 2 mal hinschauen.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (5. März 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Jen-Hsun Huang gefällt das.



Hey, ich hab seit ungefähr 'nem Jahr nix mehr in meine Kiste geschraubt, und das bei 'nem Budget für Nerd-Gedöns von mehreren Hundert Euro pro Monat, die seit einiger Zeit größtenteils statt dessen aufs Tagesgeldkonto gewandert sind, body & bank account are ready.


----------



## M4xw0lf (5. März 2015)

Mein Konto ist ebenfalls ready, aber der Geist ist nicht willig


----------



## S754 (5. März 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Mein Konto ist ebenfalls ready, aber der Geist ist nicht willig



Bei mir ists umgekehrt


----------



## M4xw0lf (5. März 2015)

Nä, ich kann mich da sehr gut beherrschen, und die *Kosten*/Nutzen -Rechnung ist bei der Sache einfach lächerlich.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. März 2015)

bans3i schrieb:


> Auf das Ding muss sowieso ein Wasserkühler drauf, Gruß an Thorsten



Hehe, das machen wir zeitnah bestimmt auch. Ich schiele ja wieder mehr in die Accelero-Ecke. Es wird spannend. 



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Mein Konto ist ebenfalls ready, aber der Geist ist nicht willig



Magst du meine Super Titan haben? Nur 699 Euro (kostenloser Versand)! 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Ebrithil (5. März 2015)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Hehe, das machen wir zeitnah bestimmt auch. Ich schiele ja wieder mehr in die Accelero-Ecke. Es wird spannend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich zitiere hier mal die Forenregeln:



> 2.1 Handel in Threads und Signatur
> 
> *Verkaufsangebote, Kaufgesuche, Spendenaufrufe, Sammelbestellungen, Wertanfragen und das Verschenken sind nur im Marktplatz gestattet.* Links zu gewerblichen Verkaufs- und Auktionsportalen, die auf eigene Auktionen verweisen, sind im Marktplatz und im restlichen Forum verboten. Eine Freischaltung des Marktplatz-Zuganges erfolgt, 60 Tage nach Erstellung des Accounts UND 100 verfasster Beiträge, automatisch innerhalb von 24 Stunden. Für den Marktplatz gelten zusätzliche Regeln. Die Marktplatzregeln sind erst nach erfolgter Freischaltung einzusehen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (5. März 2015)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Magst du meine Super Titan haben? Nur 699 Euro (kostenloser Versand)!
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


Wuuh, kostenloser Versand, da werde ich ja direkt schwach


----------



## oldsql.Triso (6. März 2015)

Jetzt wird es bald interessant um TITAN und 390. Denke das wird ein Battle.


----------



## flohrida (22. März 2015)

Bei dem Preis der Titan X werden sehr viele ihr Glück jetzt bei AMD suchen. Es gibt auch noch Gamer deren PC's nicht mal soviel Kosten wie eine Titan X.

Wobei sie schon echt


----------



## henniheine (29. März 2015)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Jetzt wird es bald interessant um TITAN und 390. Denke das wird ein Battle.


Die Frage die sich erstmal stellt ist, wann die neuen AMD Karten denn tatsächlich kommen...?


----------



## Exception (29. März 2015)

flohrida schrieb:


> Bei dem Preis der Titan X werden sehr viele ihr Glück jetzt bei AMD suchen. Es gibt auch noch Gamer deren PC's nicht mal soviel Kosten wie eine Titan X.
> 
> Wobei sie schon echt


Aha,  und diese Gamer werden von nVidia gezwungen  eine Titan X  zu kaufen,  weil es von den Grünen ja sonst keine spieletauglichen  Karten gibt?


----------



## henniheine (29. März 2015)

Grafikkarten in dem Preisbereich kaufen doch ohnehin nur die wenigsten. 

Leider scheinen sich die Preise aber generell von Generation zu Generation nach oben zu bewegen.

Mal vom schwachen Eurokurs z.Z. abgesehen...


----------

